# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Ekonomia Shqiptare

## Estella

Ju ftoj ketu te diskutojme se si mund te zhvillohet Ekonomia Shqipetare. ja disa nga problemet qe Shqiperia ka hasur.

1. Nuk kemi prodhim. (vetem ket vit arritem prodhimin e 90', pra kemi ec 10 vjet mbas)
2. privatizimi i tokes dhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdon te shkaktoje viktima per nje b..... arre me shume apo per nje b....... fiku me pak.
3. Korrupsioni eshte kudo.
4. inteligjenca vazhdon te emigroje (edhe pse ky nuk eshte dhe aq faktor i rendesishem per faktin qe pune nuk ka)
5. Meta deklaroi sot ne inaugurimin e tij si kryeminister per heren e dyte se qeveria e tij do te vazhdoje ne rrugen qe ka ndjekur per 20 muajt e kaluar. Cila eshte kjo rruge? Shtrim rrugesh dhe vjelie doganash? Doganat mbushin rreth 1/2 e buxhetit te qeverise shqiptare. Po sikur neser midis vendeve te Ballkanit te vendoset "free trade"? Ku do e gjeme 50% e buxhetit ne?
6. Sistemi bankar shqiptar eshte pothuajse inekzisten. BKSH eshte ndoshta e vetmja banke ne bote qe nuk jep kredi. Me falni po pse quhet banke pastaj. Ne dhjetor BKSH do privatizohet. Le te shohim se ne c'kushte.

----------


## Estella

Per mendimin tim rruga e drejte drejt zhvillimit eshte bazimi i ekonomise ne sectorin e sherbimeve (turizem, komunikacione, transporte, sistemi financiar apo bankar etj). Kuptohet qe ky sector duhet zhvilluar sepse eshte pothuajse inekzistent ashtu si cdo sector tjeter ne ekonomine tone, por koha dhe parate e harxhuara jane me te pakta dhe perfitimi shume me i madh.

----------


## visitor

Nje sektor tjeter qe duhet permendur eshte edhe ai i industrise te lehte, dmth te prodhimit per konsumatorit (Agrume, tekstile, peshkimi).  Nje gje tjeter qe mund te perdorej ne Shqiperi do te ishte pas disa vitesh nqs do te mund te vendosnim nje baze ekonomike/ligjore te kthehej Shqiperia ne nje vend me rregulla minimale ku mund te inkorporoheshin kompani Europiane, dhe Shqiperia te kthehej ne nje lloj Monterkarlo, Bahamas, off-shore banking/trading center. Ka shume mundesi, thjesht idiotet ne krye nuk i shohin ose s'duan ti realizojne  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Anton

Sinqerisht me duket aq i thjeshte rregullimi ekonomik i shqiperise sa nuk di ca te them.

Por ama teorikisht.

Praktikisht:

1.Pa nje siguri rendi te mire nuk mund te pretendosh te kete investime!


2. Duhet te hiqen te gjitha monopolet qe jane vendosur!
(qofte nga politikane kriminele shqiptare , qofte nga greke)

Vetem me tre Rruge (veri jug, durres kosove, durres maqedoni)dhe zhvillimin e turizmit ekologjik , plus nje politike inteligjente financiare( taksa zero per 20 vjet investimeve te huaja psh) plus futjen e menjehershme te Euros.

Per 10 vjet ne arrijme te behemi nje shtet normal.

Por realiteti:

Akoma nuk kemi arritur prodhimin e viteve 80`:

Doda: Per bakrin, 90 milione USD investime

Doda: Per bakrin, 90 milione USD investime



Per industrine e bakrit pritet te investohen rreth 90 milione dollare. Kjo shifer, e publikuar dje ne Parlament nga Ministri i Industrise dhe Energjetikes, Viktor Doda, do te shkoje per hapjen e nje vendburimi te ri te mineralit te bakrit dhe rigjenerimin e industrise perpunuese te tij. Per kete nje vit me pare qeveria shqiptare i ka dhene te drejten e koncesionit per industrine e bakrit nje firme turke, e cila gjate fazes se pare pritet te shpenzoje 8.7 milione dollare per hapjen e nje vendburimi te ri, ate te Minelles, qe njihet si zona kryesore per pasurine e ketij metali ne Shqiperi. Sipas Dodes, ne rast se do te vertetohet ekzistenca e mineralit te bakrit ne kete vendburim, do te kalohet ne fazen e dyte te projektit per fuqizimin e metalurgjise se metaleve me ngjyre. Ekspertet turq te kesaj metalurgjie per 18 muaj do te eksperimentojne ne uzinen e Rubikut ecurine e zhvillimit te industrise se bakrit. Me nje investim, qe kap vleren 3.2 milione dollare, do te behet risjellja ne pune e kesaj fabrike. Aktualisht prodhimi i bakrit ne Shqiperi eshte zero, nga 1 milion ton ne fund te viteve '80. Nderkohe, qe vlera e shitjes se tij ne vitet e fundit te prodhimit kapte shifren e 2300 dollareve per ton, me e larte sesa shifrat qe ofronte tregu boteror per te njejten perudhe, 1400 dollare per ton.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 07/02/2002

----------


## erv

nje nga problemet krysore esht se ne shqiperi shumica 
e personave emigrojn dhe nuk eshikojn te ardhmen e tyre ne shqiperi..Nuk e kam fjalen vetem per inteligjencen shqiptare e kam fjalen dhe per clasen puntore, qe un do thosha esht clasa me e rendesishme per zhvillimin e industris dhe ekonomis ne shqiperi.........,,,,,,,,,......,

po ashtu emigrimi i shqiptarve ul numrin e popullsis qe esht nje nga factoret kryesor per zhvillimin e tertiary sector,, keshtu qe ne shqiperi duhet clasa puntore ne fillim qe te rrisi the second sector dhe the primary sector.....

the secondary sektor lun nje rol te madh ne zhvillimin dhe rritjen per tertiary sector,, dhe ne qoftse shqiperia rrit the tertiary sector 
economia shqiptare ka per te perparuar fast.....

por kjo varet na gjendja politike qe ndodhet ne shqiperi dhe nga zhvillimi i brezit te ri,,

----------


## mateo

estella ke hapur nje teme me te vertete kautike te pergezoj per kete.
do te mundohem ti bie shkurt duke te te drejtua nje pyetje:
kush e nderton shqiperine?....
pres pergjigje dhe do te marresh reston.

----------


## Estella

Ajo eshte nje pyetje teper e gjere duhet te jesh me specifik ne pyetjet e tua.  mund te shkruaja edhe nje liber te tere per pergjigje te pyetjes tende. Ku e ke fjalen?

----------


## mateo

e kisha fjalen se per aq gjate sa ne Shqiperi politika te kete pseudonimin absurditet nuk kemi zhvillim 

dhe neve shqiptaret kemi nevoje te ndergjegjesohemi 

thanx

----------


## erv

edhe politika ka per tu rregulluar ne shqiperi por asnjeher s'ka per tu barazuar me ate gjermane, angleze ose amerikane,,se shqiperia esht 50viet mbrapa na gjendja ekonomike dhe politike...,

nuk di ca te them gjeja e fundit qe dua te flas apo te diskutoj esht politika,,,po e shikoj veten jasht kesaj tem.......

----------


## visitor

Per mendimin tim farat e kapitalizmit ne Shqiperi jane hedhur dhe gjendja nuk eshte edhe aq e keqe sa c'duket.  Me kete dua te them, para se te me hidheni te gjithe ne gryke  :ngerdheshje:  , qe statistikat qe vijne nga Shqiperia masin vetem ekonomine zyrtare, ato para qe jane ne banka e qe raportohen ne shtet por te gjithe e dime qe keto jane vetem maja e piramides.  Shumica e lekeve ne Shqiperi vertitet ne hije, ose vjen nga jashte neper corape dhe keto e mbajne Shqiperine ne kembe.  Megjithate ka shume per te bere.  Per ti permbledhur duhet qe:

1) te vendoset rendi (sic u tha me lart pa rend s'ka perparim)

2) te eleminohen monopolet (u tha perseri me lart)

3) te eleminohet korrupsioni (u tha me lart)

4) te ndertohet infrastruktura (u tha me lart)

5) te eleminohen trafiqet, dhe kalimet ilegale te kufirit.

6) te pengohet emigracioni.  Mund te duket si ide e kohes se diktatures por asgje tjeter nuk mund ta parandaloje me hemorragjine e njerzve nga Shqiperia.  Dikush mund te thote qe ju qe jeni jashte i hidhni keto ide se cate ferren e iket dhe tani flisni per qejf.  Por nqs do te kishte hapa ne drejtime pozitive shumica jone do te ktheheshin ne Shqiperi.

7) te vihen tarifa mbrojtese per prodhimet vendase.  Globalizimi, tregtia e lire, keto jane te gjitha terma te bukura por do te ishte gomarlleku me i madh nqs Shqiperia nuk e mbron industrine e saj foshnjore dhe e le te perballet me ate Greke, Italiane, e Ballkanike.  Jemi nje nga shtetet me te vogla, dhe me te pazhvilluara ne Ballkan, po s'patem tarifa mbrojtese do te behemi thjesht nje treg per tepricat e vendeve te tjera.

8) Shpallja e nje faljeje fiskale per te terhequr leket jashte shqiperise.  Pasi te futen nje pjese e mire e fitimive ne Shqiperi te kufizohen sasite e lekeve qe mund te nxirren nga Shqiperia.  Nje gje e tille ekziston edhe tani por nuk eshte shume efektive.  

9) Ulja e taksave mbi prodhuesit vendas, krijimi i lidhjeve me efektive midis tregtareve/industrialisteve shqiptare dhe atyre te huaj nepermjet dhomave te tregtise.  

10) Krijimi i nje sistemi efikas mesimor per te edukuar dhe pergatitur forcen punetore per pune me teknologji me te larte.  Mundesisht futja e nje sistemi si ai i SHBA me universitet 2 vjecare ku pergatitet populli i gjere dhe universitetet e vjetra (Tirana, Shkodra, Elbasani, Gjirokastra) 4 vjecare ku pergatiten drejtuesit e larte te te ardhmes.  

11) Zhvillimi i bujqesise e cila te furnizoje jo vetem tregun e konsumit por edhe ate te importit si dhe te nje industrie ushqimore.

12) Te stimulohet industria e lehte per te cilen Shqiperia ka kushte shume te pershtatshme.  Qe nga prodhimet ushqimore, tek ato te veshjeve etj, etj, etj.  Qe tani ka shume firma italiane qe i prodhojne mallrat e tyre ne Shqiperi (motore te vegjel, veshje, etj).  Plus nje industri e tille do te sherbente si treg edhe per fshatin dhe prodhimet e tij.


Keto jane disa gjera.  Problemi eshte se ne teori ne te thajme, por ne praktike kemi mbi koke ca idiote qe duan vec te trashen pervete dhe s'interesohen per gje tjeter.  

Visitor

P.S. Fjalet  Primary, secondary dhe tertiary sector mund te perkthehen fare lehte ne shqip ne "sektori i pare (paresor), i dyte (dytesor) dhe i trete" i ekonomise.  S'ka perse te perdoren fjale te huaja per terma qe gjenden ne shqip.

P.S.2 Ministria e mbrojtjes nuk mund te ndikoje mbi ekonomine me cfaredo ligjesh, ose normash, ndac shqiptare, ndac nderkombtare.  Vetem ne e befshim ushtrine si ajo kineze qe ka ndermarrje te veta private mund te futet ekonomia e mbrojtjes ne ekonomi por edhe ne ate rast eshte nje dicka e vecante dhe jo e pergjithshmja.

P.S. 3  C'do te thote "kautike"?

----------


## Dita

Po nisem nga shkrimi i Visitor, meqe ai i ka vendosur ne menyre me te permbledhur pikat mbi te cilat duhet te realizohet ngritja e ekonomise shqiptare dhe po nderhyj me disa pika qe une i shoh si verejtje te asaj qe eshte shprehur.


Me pese pikat e para jam dakord.

*Pika e gjashte:*




> 6) te pengohet emigracioni. Mund te duket si ide e kohes se diktatures por asgje tjeter nuk mund ta parandaloje me hemorragjine e njerzve nga Shqiperia. Dikush mund te thote qe ju qe jeni jashte i hidhni keto ide se cate ferren e iket dhe tani flisni per qejf. Por nqs do te kishte hapa ne drejtime pozitive shumica jone do te ktheheshin ne Shqiperi.


Per emigracionin do te thoja se eshte dicka qe nuk mund ta pengosh, edhe nese ligjerisht ate e pengon njerezit do te gjejne menyren te largohen ilegalisht. Kete kane arritur ta bejne edhe ne kohe te diktatures komuniste qe e rrethonte Shqiperine me tela me gjemba e jo me tani. Hemoragjine e njerezve nga Shqiperia (sic e quan ti) mund ta ndaloje vetem permiresimi i kushteve brenda ne vend, i atyre te punedhenies, i perspektivave per pas studimeve dhe i qetesise e rendit publik.



*Pika e shtate:*




> 7) te vihen tarifa mbrojtese per prodhimet vendase. Globalizimi, tregtia e lire, keto jane te gjitha terma te bukura por do te ishte gomarlleku me i madh nqs Shqiperia nuk e mbron industrine e saj foshnjore dhe e le te perballet me ate Greke, Italiane, e Ballkanike. Jemi nje nga shtetet me te vogla, dhe me te pazhvilluara ne Ballkan, po s'patem tarifa mbrojtese do te behemi thjesht nje treg per tepricat e vendeve te tjera.



Per tarifat mbrojtese per prodhimet vendase. Do te thoja qe te mos entuziazmoheshe kaq shume dhe te kerkoje te kerkoje tarifimin e mallrave te importit. Shqiperia do ta kishte te pamundur nje gje te tille per arsye se ajo eshte e varur nga ndihmat ekonomiko-financiare qe vijne pikerisht nga keto vende. Nje arsye tjeter (dhe kjo eshte kryesorja) eshte se Shqiperia ne kuadrin e veprimtarise se perbashket me Banken Boterore dhe FMN-ne eshte e detyruar ti nenshtrohet nje sere kushtesh qe ata shtrojne dhe qe sigurojne creditworthiness te nje vendi dhe ata nuk do te lejonin kurre kete mase. Do te ishte nje lloj monopoli i mallrave shqiptare, nderkohe qe tregu duhet te mbetet i hapur ne kuadrin e WTO. Shqiperia ka aderuar ne kete organizate ne 8 shtator 2000 (sipas http://www.wto.org/english/thewto_e/...f_e/org6_e.htm


*Pika e tete:*




> 8) Shpallja e nje faljeje fiskale per te terhequr leket jashte shqiperise. Pasi te futen nje pjese e mire e fitimive ne Shqiperi te kufizohen sasite e lekeve qe mund te nxirren nga Shqiperia. Nje gje e tille ekziston edhe tani por nuk eshte shume efektive.



Une kete pike e mbeshtes por edhe kjo eshte kundra levizjes se lire te kapitalit. 
Megjithate mendoj se nuk do te ishte e ndalueshme dhe per kete mund te veprohej edhe konkretisht. Visitor, kapitali ne Shqiperi hyn e del sipas qejfit dhe kontrolli per te jo qe nuk eshte efektiv, por eshte qesharak. 


*Pika e nente:*




> 9) Ulja e taksave mbi prodhuesit vendas, krijimi i lidhjeve me efektive midis tregtareve/industrialisteve shqiptare dhe atyre te huaj nepermjet dhomave te tregtise.


Kjo eshte nje mase e mire. 
Ne periudhen 92-97 kjo ka qene e drejtuar dhe e ofruar per ndermarrjet e reja ne menyre qe tu jepej mundesia te arrinin ne zonen e fitimit para se te ishin te detyruar te perplaseshin me humbjet.

E rendesishme per mendimin tim do te ishte qe nga kjo ulje taksash te perftojne ndermarrjet e vogla dhe ato te mesme, sepse te medhate, ato qe tani kane monopolizuar tregun shqiptar, vetem se do te perfitonin akoma dhe me shume dhe do tu zhduknin nga qarkullimi ekonomite familjare qe mbahen ne kembe nga ai pak biznes i vogel dhe numri i ketyre familjeve eshte shume i madh.



*Pika e dhjete:*




> 10) Krijimi i nje sistemi efikas mesimor per te edukuar dhe pergatitur forcen punetore per pune me teknologji me te larte. Mundesisht futja e nje sistemi si ai i SHBA me universitet 2 vjecare ku pergatitet populli i gjere dhe universitetet e vjetra (Tirana, Shkodra, Elbasani, Gjirokastra) 4 vjecare ku pergatiten drejtuesit e larte te te ardhmes.


E ke fjalen per universitetet tre vjecare dhe degen bachelor, sikurse edhe pesevjecaret me graden master?
Eshte nje mase e mire, qe duhet te vije me unifikimin e sistemit arsimor. Nje gje e tille po behen perpjekje per ta realizuar brenda Bashkimit Evropian. Nese Shqiperia do ta ndermerrte nje mase te tille, do ti duhej te kishte nje trupe te kualifikuar profesoresh qe te benin te mundur dhe njohjen e diplomave jashte. Sidoqofte edhe sikur te mos arrihej kjo njohje jashte, do te ishte e mundur per te rinjte qe te kalonin direkt ne praktike e te fitonin prej saj.




Per pikat qe mbeten nuk kam verejtje, vetem se ketu do te deshiroja te vendosja nje shkrim timin nga forumi "Ceshtja Kombetare", nen temen "A eshte Shqiperia shtet i pavarur?"








> Te nderuar
> 
> 
> Leximi i diskutimit te deritanishem me ben te kuptoj se te gjithe ju jeni dakord me mendimin se Shqiperia sot de facto eshte nje shtet jo i pavarur.
> 
> Pavaresia ne kuptimin e plote te saj do te kerkonte nje pavaresi te te gjithe institucioneve shqiptare, nje pavaresi ekonomike, politike, legale, ushtarake.
> 
> Sa e pavarur eshte Shqiperia sot?
> 
> ...

----------


## visitor

Dita,

Mbase ato qe kam thene me siper mund te duken masa ekstreme dhe te parealizueshme.  Megjithate, une mendoj qe behen.  Ne piken 6 me siper kam thene qe duhet ndaluara emigracioni i njerzve jashte vendit.  Une e kuptoj qe nuk mund te ndalohet 100% e njerzve qe perpiqen te ikin.  Biles une nuk do ti ndaloja 100% se ata qe ikin dergojne dollare ne Shqiperi dhe keto dollare jane kapital qe mund te perdoret.  Ceshtja eshte te ndalet lumi te kthehet dalengadale ne perrua e ne vije derisa shteti e kushtet e jeteses te jene ngritur disi.  Sado qe te perpiqemi tani do ta kemi te veshtire kur shumica e popullsise do te caje ferren nje ore e me pare.  Shembulli i qarte i kesaj ideje eshte Gjermania Lindore.  Deri para ndertimit te murit Gjermania Lindore kishte nje hemorragji te tmerrshme njerzish, kur u ndertua muri dhe u ndalua kalimi i shumices se njerzve atehere Gjermano Lindoret e pane qe s'kishin ca te benin me dhe e bene Gjermanine Lindore vendin me te perparuar te bllokut komunist.  


Per piken 7, mbrojtja e prodhimit vendas.  Kjo s'ka pse te behet vetem me ane te tarifave.  Mund te perdoren ligje kundra monopoleve te huaja (sa perqind te tregut zoterojne sot firmat greke), mund te vesh kuota (fizike, jo tarifa, dmth taksa, por te vesh nje numer te caktuar sa domate lejohen te hyjne nga Maqedonia). Mund te fusesh nje ligj kundra "dumping" (s'besoj se ekziston nje term ne shqip).  Pra po te duash ja gjen klecken. Mund te vesh standarde te larta shendetsore etj, etj, etj. 


Per piken e 8.  Po te ndalohet trafiku i njerzve dhe te kontrollohen bankat atehere automatikisht njerzit s'kane si ti nxjerrin parate.  Duan s'duan do te jene ne bankat shqiptare dhe do te mund te perdoren per investime.

Pika e dhjete

Faktikisht une do te sugjeroja qe vitet e para te mos kishte mundesi njohjeje te diplomave shqiptare jashte Shqiperise.  Kjo ne menyre qe njerzit te mos kishin mundesi te shkonin te zinin pune jashte Shqiperise.  Nje doktor do te mund te punonte si doktor vetem ne Shqiperi, jo jashte, keshtu qe do s'do do te jete aty.  Per sistemin e shkollave ne BE nuk e di, por ne ShBA jane 2-vjecaret ku merr Associate, dhe 4-vjecaret ku merr Bachelors (+2 Masters, +2 PHD).  Per trupin mesimor s'do te ishte edhe aq problem sepse kjo do te ishte nje dicka qe vjen pas disa vitesh, plus ne Shqiperi 20-30 te ketilla mund te kete dhe profesore per keto mund ti gjesh.  Nuk ka nevoje te jene gjeni, thjesht profesioniste ne fushen e tyre, mund te perdoren si ne Amerike ne kolegjet katevjecare, biznesmene, mekanike qe e zoterojne lenden dhe e japin mesim si pune te dyte.


Artikulli qe ke postuar eshte i sakte, te gjithe e dime se ne c'gjendje ekonomike eshte Shqiperia.  Fatkeqsisht pa pasur ndryshime politike s'ka per te pasur ndryshime politike pasi ata qe jane ne krye duhet ti krijojne mundesi investuesve te huaj qe te vine e te derdhin para ne Shqiperi.  Deri sa qerohen greket nga qeveria s'ka liri nga monopolet greke qe po e mbysin Jugun dhe gradualisht gjithe Shqiperine.

----------


## ornament

Estela, pyetjes tende une i pergjigjem; Droge, Seks dhe Rock & Roll, kjo eshte e vetmja menyre. Duhet thene qe ketej kaloi dhe bota, nuk di a e dini.
Ndersa sa per zgjidhjet qe propozoni ju (shumes), mos rreni veten, z'beri gje Marksi (filozof, por mbi te gjitha ekonomist) me "Manifestin" e tij, atehere JU ??????? me keto pikat tuaja. Imagjino te keni mundesi t'ja propozoni popullit, mnjf ti vini ne zbatim, KATASTROFE, me e madhe nga e marksit.
A e dini pse ka 12 vjet dhe shqiperia gjithmone njesoj, pa drita e uje, sepse popullit i serviren "pika" te tilla. Si mendoni eshte njeriu qe i prin ekonomise, apo ekonomia njeriut. Fatkeqesisht gjerat qendrojne me thelle se "pikat".
Si do te jete, kete mos ma merrni per kritike, por eshte shume keq "kur rren veten".

----------


## Estella

Besim i ri

Gjatë dekadës së kaluar nga Shqipëria janë larguar gati një milion shqiptarë - të paktën 600 mijë punojnë tani në Greqi.

Paratë që vijnë nga jashtë - që vlerësohet se shkojnë nga 750 milionë në një miliard dollarë - janë një nga mbështetjet kryesore të ekonomisë.

"Po, kemi problemet tona, por sigurisht që jo çdo gjë është e zezë," thotë Edi Rama, kryetari interesant i bashkisë së Tiranës.

Që kur u zgjodh në detyrë tre vjet më parë, zoti Rama e ka transformuar qytetin më parë të zymtë e të shkatërruar, duke lyer ndërtesat me ngjyra të ndezura dhe duke shtuar jeshillkun në vendet publike.

"Ne shqiptarët jemi një popull me shumë inisiativë," thotë zoti Rama.

"Për një gjeneratë të tërë ne u shtypëm nën regjimin komunist.

"Pastaj pasoi një periudhë gati anarkie. Tani njerëzit po rifitojnë vetbesimin.

"Çdo ditë po hapen dyqane dhe biznese të reja. Shqiptarët që ikën jashtë po kthehen.

"Shqipëria është një vend i vogël. Nuk do të duhet shumë mund për ta kthyer fatin tonë ekonomik."

----------


## gene

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Ju ftoj ketu te diskutojme se si mund te zhvillohet Ekonomia Shqipetare. ja disa nga problemet qe Shqiperia ka hasur.
> 
> 1. Nuk kemi prodhim. (vetem ket vit arritem prodhimin e 90', pra kemi ec 10 vjet mbas)
> 2. privatizimi i tokes dhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdon te shkaktoje viktima per nje b..... arre me shume apo per nje b....... fiku me pak.
> 3. Korrupsioni eshte kudo.
> 4. inteligjenca vazhdon te emigroje (edhe pse ky nuk eshte dhe aq faktor i rendesishem per faktin qe pune nuk ka)
> 5. Meta deklaroi sot ne inaugurimin e tij si kryeminister per heren e dyte se qeveria e tij do te vazhdoje ne rrugen qe ka ndjekur per 20 muajt e kaluar. Cila eshte kjo rruge? Shtrim rrugesh dhe vjelie doganash? Doganat mbushin rreth 1/2 e buxhetit te qeverise shqiptare. Po sikur neser midis vendeve te Ballkanit te vendoset "free trade"? Ku do e gjeme 50% e buxhetit ne?
> 6. Sistemi bankar shqiptar eshte pothuajse inekzisten. BKSH eshte ndoshta e vetmja banke ne bote qe nuk jep kredi. Me falni po pse quhet banke pastaj. Ne dhjetor BKSH do privatizohet. Le te shohim se ne c'kushte.*


me falni po nuk i lexova me vemendje postimet e tjera keshtu qe mund te persesis ndonje gje

1-prodhim vertet qe nuk kemi por nuk mund te pretendonim me teper sepse nuk dinim te orinetoheshim ne sitemin ky hyme (liberal)
prodhimi do te rritet dtyrimisht duke filluar nga industria e lehte (veshje kepuve etj)

2-problemi i tokes fatkeqesisht nuk eshte mungesa e ligjit por mos aplikimi i tij duke filluar nga gjykatat
fillojme respektojme ligjet qe kemi e pastaj kerkojme te reja

3-korrupsioni eshte bere struktural ne ekonomine shqipetare
ai qe ka mundesi te korruptoje dike, ka nje avantazh konkurues ndaj kundershtareve (si te kesh kapitale me teper psh) poe edhe mund te luftohet ose biznesi meson te bashkejetoje (nuk mjafton si justifikim)

4- emigrimi i inteligjences eshte nje humbje e madhe - puna krijohet nga organizimi i burimeve (nga inteligjentet) dhe nder keto burime jane dhe ato njerezore (edhe inxhiniere etj)

5- free trade nuk na e imponojne dot po nuk hyme ne ndonje BE dhe meqense nuk na fusin pa i rregulluar punet, nuk do ndodhe kurre nje zbrazje e buxhetit

6- sistemi bankar eshte ne permiresim dhe po fillon ti pergjigjet kerkesave te tregut (duhet te kemi parasysh se rreziku eshte i madh dhe experinca e hidhur me kredite)

perfundimisht: perparesi industrise se lehte, plan per nxitjen e kthimit te inteligjences (plan real e jo fjale patriotike), zbatim rigoroz i ligjit egzistues dhe permiresimet e mundshme, garanci ligjore per bankat (funksionim i permbarimit psh) etj (vazhdojme me vone)

----------


## ganoid

Biznesi mes importit dhe falimentimit 

Luan Bregasi *

Problemet e integrimit evropian dhe vetë integrimi, përbëjnë me të vërtetë një moment shumë të rëndësishëm për gjithë ekonominë shqiptare, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë për komunitetin e biznesit. Integrimi është një proces në vetvete i pakthyeshëm, i pandalshëm, është në fund të fundit një rrjedhje normale dhe logjike e një vendi në strukturat e veta historike dhe gjeostrategjike. Për komunitetin e biznesit, procesi i integrimit është edhe diçka më tepër, është ballafaqim dhe partneritet me tregun evropian, me prodhuesit evropianë, me teknologjinë evropiane, me marketingun evropian, me kulturën dhe përvojën e sipërmarrësve evropianë dhe më gjerë. Në këtë këndvështrim ai ndodhet realisht para sfidash të reja.

Biznesi privat sot te ne dominon në mënyrë të padiskutueshme gjithë jetën ekonomike të vendit. Ai jep 74-81% të prodhimit të përgjithshëm bruto, realizon 82-88% të investimeve të ekonomisë kombëtare dhe ka të punësuar mbi 310 mijë veta, gjithnjë sipas statistikave të Institutit Shqiptar të Statistikave. Në se në aspektin organizativ janë bërë hapa të mëdha drejt rritjes e konsolidimit, në aspektin fiziologjik pjesa më e madhe e numrit të bizneseve te ne, janë akoma në fazën e rritjes. Kjo do të thotë se rritja e tyre do të çojë në rritjen totale të ekonomisë. Kjo do të thotë akoma se këtë proces rritjeje mund ta nxisin ose frenojnë politikat në fushën e ekonomisë. Kam bindjen se në historinë e Shqipërisë do të regjistrohet dhe mbahet mend ajo qeveri që do ti japë vendit impulsin e fuqishëm të zhvillimit ekonomik, larg indiferencës dhe pamjes së ekonomisë natyrore, të ekonomisë së rrjedhjes së lirë. Sot kemi një klasë të re biznesi, të aftë të marrë përsipër dhe të realizojë projekte të mëdha dhe perspektive për vendin, si dhe të bëhet partnere plotësisht e aftë dhe e merituar me klasën e biznesmenëve evropianë.

Nga kjo pikëpamje, kjo klasë, ose kjo pjesë e shoqërisë shqiptare, së bashku me intelektualët dhe akademikët, ndihen më afër integrimit, ose e thënë ndryshe, janë lokomotiva të integrimit.

Në ekonominë e tregut, një ekonomi është efiçente kur arrin të komunikojnë në tregun ndërkombëtar të mallrave e shërbimeve dhe të përfitojnë nga ky komunikim. Më lejoni që në vijim të diskutoj njëherësh sa për tregtinë e lirë rajonale edhe për integrimin evropian, që për komunitetin e biznesit marrin pothuaj të njëjtën formë përkthimi. Marrëveshjet e tregtisë së lirë janë pa asnjë hezitim një arritje e vlerësueshme në rajon. Ato kanë ndryshuar dhe po ndryshojnë dita-ditës klimën e komunikimit tregtar midis vendeve. Hapi i parë i madh për të liberalizuar dhe lehtësuar tregtinë midis vendeve të Rajonit, është hedhur me këto marrëveshje. Më e rëndësishmja është që te ne të nxitet prodhimi për eksport, që në kushtet e tregtisë së lirë, ne të ndihemi edhe blerës edhe shitës. Deri tani subjekti është zgjidhur. Marrëveshjet ekzistojnë. Mungon objekti, ska prodhime sufiçitare në vend, mungon prodhimi vendës. Në këto rrethana, mendojmë se është po kaq dobiprurëse angazhimi po kaq i madh i strukturave shtetërore për nxitjen e prodhimeve vendëse, veçanërisht atij për eksport. Përvoja turke, polake, hungareze, bullgare, sllovene, etj., janë të suksesshme, sepse kanë si çelës të zgjidhjes ekonomike atë të rritjes së prodhimit vendës dhe investimeve direkte. Këto përvoja tregojnë gjithashtu se, nuk mund të ketë strategji të vërteta të reduktimit të varfërisë apo të nxitjes së eksporteve, pa nxitur dhe stimuluar prodhimin vendës. Nuk di të ketë ndonjë ligj, apo ndonjë incentivë që favorizon dhe stimulon prodhimet e vendit për eksport, aq sa, për shembull, u stimuluan me të drejtë, firmat e ndërtimit dhe vëllimi i ndërtimeve nga mungesa e Tatimeve dhe TVSH-së për një periudhë kohe relativisht të gjatë. Zgjerimi i përmasave të tregut shqiptar, me reduktimin dhe heqjen e tarifave doganore pas vitit 2008, përbën një avantazh të madh, por vetëm potencialisht. Këmbimet e lira janë tipar i vendeve relativisht të zhvilluara, ekonomitë e të cilave këmbejnë reciprokisht dhe lirisht mallrat dhe shërbimet. Në rrugën e zhvillimit perspektiv edhe vendet e Ballkanit kanë çfarë të prodhojnë, të këmbejnë dhe të komunikojnë me njëra-tjetrën. Sot është koha e nxitjes së fuqishme të iniciativave dhe investimeve në ato degë e sektorë të ekonomisë shqiptare që kanë avantazhet e rritjes e të zhvillimit për ekonominë rajonale. Edhe brenda Komunitetit Evropian, tregu i përbashkët i zgjeronte kufijtë paralelisht me reduktimin e pengesave politike dhe me rritjen ekonomike të vendeve anëtare të tregut. Për të kaluar nga Traktati i Romës në Tregtinë pa Dogana, u deshën gati 45 vjet. Në këtë këndvështrim mendojmë se është koha të përqendrohet vëmendja te investimet e intensifikuara në degët që na favorizojnë dimensionet e reja të tregut rajonal. Është koha ti rikthehemi prodhimit dhe eksportit të disa prodhimeve tradicionale në fushën e bujqësisë, industrisë agroushqimore, artizanatit, turizmit dhe prodhimeve të traditës, drejt veriut të Rajonit.

Në takime, konsulta dhe ballafaqime të komunitetit të biznesit, me përfaqësues të niveleve të ndryshme të administratës dhe politikës shtetërore, kemi hasur shpesh në praktika apo qëndrime fare teknike, të ngurta, pa perspektivë. Më ngacmon gjithnjë ideja që kanë disa  të lemë vetëm disa artikuj pa liberalizuar nga tregtia me jashtë, se do të na duhet të mbushim buxhetin. Këto lloj idesh e politikash janë të dështuara që në embrion. Buxheti nuk mund të mbushet me andra dhe me pikatore. Mbushja e buxhetit, në se më lejoni të shprehem edhe unë kështu, do të garantohet vetëm nga faktorë të qëndrueshëm ekonomikë vendës. Buxhetin tonë të mos mendojë ndokush se do të na e mbushin të huajt me eksportet e tyre drejt Shqipërisë. Buxheti mbushet vetëm po të zhvillojmë faktorin tonë ekonomik, bizneset vendëse, shërbimet vendëse, dhe ta bëjmë atë të aftë të konkurrojë në rajon e më gjerë. Për këtë tani kemi kohën më të përshtatshme. Integrimi ekonomik nuk është vdekje ekonomike. Në se nuk veprojmë në kohë, ne do të rrezikojmë të jemi ngaherë të vonuar. Komuniteti i biznesit ka patur disa herë përfaqësuesit e vet në komisionet dypalëshe, që diskutojnë politikat e reduktimit të tarifave doganore apo elementë të tjerë të kësaj natyre. Me keqardhje mund të them se, nëse do të vazhdojmë të diskutojmë nga tavolina, nga zyra për llojin e tarifave që duhen reduktuar, pa referim nga jeta e ekonomisë dhe biznesit, të mos na duket çudi që nesër të ndodhemi po kaq të zhgënjyer e të dëmtuar nga integrimi në strukturat evropiane, sa u ndjemë të zhgënjyer edhe nga integrimi në OBT. Integrimi, i konceptuar si politika të reduktimit të doganave, apo si politika preferenciale të reduktimit të tarifave doganore, dhe vetëm të kësaj, nuk i intereson askujt. Në komunitetin tonë ka dy grupe të mëdha interesash në raportet me integrimin dhe reduktimet doganore e tarifore. Nga njëra anë janë tregtarët, të cilët kërkojnë sistemin e doganave zero, nga ana tjetër qëndrojnë prodhuesit dhe investitorët, të cilët kërkojnë politika të zgjeruara dhe inkurajuese. Mbi ta, mbi ne, është politika, është shteti, i cili duhet të ngrihet realisht mbi këto interesa dhe të bëjë ato politika që i interesojnë vendit, ekonomisë, shqiptarëve si pjesë e Evropës dhe perspektivës. Shpeshherë kemi qenë dëshmitarë të ndryshimeve të ligjeve në interes ose dëm të biznesit me një lehtësi të çuditshme, me një shpejtësi gjithashtu të papërfytyrueshme, siç duket në shërbim të interesave të bizneseve apo grupeve të caktuara. Kjo është e dëmshme.

A ka reciprocitet në tregtinë e lirë rajonale të vendit tonë? A kemi aktualisht tregti të barabartë? Kjo është një pyetje paksa e vështirë. Në një farë mënyre dihet se ne mund të kemi kushte të barabarta tregtare me vendet e rajonit, por kurrsesi tregti të barabartë. Ky konkluzion është trajtuar tashmë. Dëshirojmë ta vëmë theksin te efekti që kanë marrëveshjet e tregtisë së lirë në ristrukturimin e ekonomisë shqiptare, ose më saktë, në një orientim të ri strukturor. Në vendin tonë kaluam një tranzicion shumë të vështirë, gjatë të cilit u shkatërruan edhe disa kapacitete prodhuese, që mund të riaftësoheshin dhe të ktheheshin në kapacitete efektive edhe për tregun e sotëm. Pak a shumë, sikurse ka ndodhur në disa vende të tjera të rajonit. Në këtë këndvështrim ekonomia jonë sot ndodhet pa punishtet e nevojshme apo fabrikat e konservimit të perimeve, të prodhimit të kompostove, të përpunimit të konservave, të peshkut, të prodhimeve blegtorale, etj. Ndërkohë, vendet e rajonit i kanë transformuar në efektive ish-kapacitetet prodhuese të 15-20 viteve më parë. Në këto kushte ne, sigurisht nuk ndihemi në pozitat e tregtisë së barabartë, por vetëm në kushte tregtare të barabarta. Pa dashur të hyjmë në objektin e ndonjë diskutimi tjetër, fakti më domethënës i këtij konkluzioni, është njëherësh rritja e vazhdueshme, e ndjeshme, unë do të thosha dhe e frikshme e vëllimit të importeve dhe deficitit tregtar. Deficiti tregtar po i kapërcen kufijtë e 1 miliard euro. Kjo shifër është e papërballueshme për kapacitetet prodhuese dhe gjeneruese të ekonomisë shqiptare. Duhet të mirëorientohemi, kthejmë fytyrën nga prodhimi vendës, nga industrialistët, fermerët, ndërtuesit, dhe ndërmarrjet e tjera të prodhimit vendës, të mëdhenj, të vegjël apo të mesëm qofshin ata. Është vendi të theksojmë se edhe sistemi bankar mund të ndikojë fuqishëm, nëpërmjet sistemit të kreditimit prioritar të investimeve bujqësore apo të industrisë agroushqimore. Është e nevojshme të konkludojmë se marrëveshjet e tregtisë së lirë të vendit tonë me vendet e tjera të rajonit duhet të shoqërohen me paketa dhe politika inkurajuese që kanë për objektiv zhvillimin dhe përdorimin e burimeve të brendshme. Me tendencat aktuale të rritjes së shpejtë të importeve, të reduktimit ose të qëndrimit në vend të eksporteve, të thellimit përditë të bilancit të tregtisë me jashtë, të thellimit apo vështirësisë në bilancin e veprimeve rrjedhëse me jashtë, mendojmë se në të ardhmen ekonomia jonë do të ballafaqohet me vështirësi të mëdha.

Kur flasim për integrim dhe tregti të lirë mbajmë gjithnjë parasysh faktin se, përveç anës ekonomike, vendet palë kanë edhe një kuadër tjetër, kuadrin politik, strategjik, institucional, kuadrin integrues apo përgatitje për tu integruar në strukturat evropiane. Pa shumë komente, marrëveshjet në aspektin politik janë iniciativë dhe veprim inkurajues. Ato, kemi përshtypjen, vlerësohen si të tilla prej të gjithëve. Por marrëveshjet nuk duhet të ngelen gjithnjë kuadër, garniturë politike. Përveç rregullimeve në fushën e tarifave doganore, aplikimi i marrëveshjeve do të kërkonte edhe rregullime të tjera në fushën e regjimeve ekonomike të vendit tonë dhe të vendeve të tjera, të regjimeve aktive dhe të regjimeve pasive.

----------


## ganoid

Sistemi Bankar 
ANE: Më 2005 raporti eksport-import 1 me 2.5

Agjencia e Nxitjes së Eksporteve (ANE) synon që raportin e bilancit tregtar, që aktualisht është 1 ton eksporte me 4 importe, më 2005 ta zvogëlojë në 1 me 2.5 






Data (28-11-2003)




. 
Kjo është bërë e ditur dje në një konferencë për shtyp nga drejtori i ANE-s, Neritan Mullai. Ai u shpreh: Deri në vitin 2005 ne synojmë të rritim eksportet tona, për të ulur kështu raportin nga 1 me 4 në favor të importeve në 1 me 2.5. ANE, e cila është miratuar nga Parlamenti e Shqiptar para dy muajsh dhe është institucion autonom, sipas Mullait, ka si synim të vetin të përmirësojë kushtet e prodhuesve shqiptarë që eksportojnë, përpilimin e politikave favorizuese për eksportuesit, krijimin e një rrjeti aktorësh që kanë ndikim në eksportet shqiptare. 
Për sa u përket politikave favorizuese, Mullai theksoi: Me këtë nënkuptohet lehtësimi i politikave fiskale, informimi i eksportuesve me efektet e marrëveshjeve të tregtisë së lirë (MTL), legjislacionit përkatës për eksportuesit. Më konkretisht, po punojmë me Ministrinë e Financave për përmirësimin e sistemit fiskal (uljen e taksave) për eksportuesit e bimëve mjekësore. 
Pyetjes së gazetarëve për ekzistencën e një projekti të mbështetur nga qeveria amerikane për nxitjen e eksporteve me një buxhet prej 6 milionë dollarësh, Mullai u përgjigj: E vetmja agjenci që bazohet në një strategji për nxitjen e eksporteve jemi ne dhe ne do të bashkëpunojmë me këtë agjenci, që është akoma në projekt, për të shfrytëzuar ndihmesat që jep ajo në dhënien e shërbimeve të ndryshme për eksportuesit.

----------


## Hyllien

Ekonomia Shqiptare arrihet vetem nqs do te arrihet stabilizimi i gjendjes politike ne vend. 
Per mua e vetmja menyre qe dicka e tille te arrihet esht vetem nqs diaspora behet shume me aktive dhe fillon te marri pjese ne politiken shqiptare. 
Ne ate vend jane bere gabime skandaloze, si shitja e amc per dy lek, procesi i privatizimit te bankes se kursimeve, lenja pas dore per shume vite e rrugeve kanalizimeve,tyneleve,  hidrocentraleve, termocentraleve e shume struktura te tjera qe jane ngritur ne kohen e enverit por qe njerezit u dalldisen mbasi regjimi ra, dhe cdo gje qe ishte bere ne te kaluaren duhej te prishej. 

Merrni kinen se shembull, nje tranzicion perfekt avash avash prona privatepo futet. Ne jemi nje komb qe nuk pati tranzicion por nje eksitim pa mase(Sali berisha thoshte qe do bente vepra si hidrocentrale etj per 2 vjet dhe njerezit o burra mbrapa). Edhe nje kalama i di kohet teknike per te ndetuar nje ure apo nje autostrade etj. Nesje nuk dua te hap debat politik se sjam me asnje por vetem me te miren. Dhe e mira esht qe te gjithe keta patriote shqiptare te kthehen mbrapsht nje dite edhe ti vejn gjerat ne vend, vetem pastaj mund te mendohet per nje avancim ne ekonomi. Pa drita e uji, infrastruktura me e domosdoshme,  ska ekonomi.

----------


## ganoid

Bankat, 9.3 miliardë lekë portofoli i kredisë për biznesin

Sipas të dhënave të publikuara nga Banka e Shqipërisë, portofoli i kredisë së bankave për sektorin privat të ekonomisë është rritur me 9.3 miliardë lekë gjatë 9 muajve të parë të këtij viti 





Data (01-12-2003)


Viti 2003 ka shënuar një rritje të mbështetjes së sektorit privat me kredi. Gjatë nëntë muajve të parë bankat kanë shënuar një rritje në portofolin e tyre të kredive prej rreth 9.3 miliardë lekësh. Këto të dhëna, të bëra publike nga guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë Shkëlqim Cani në mbledhjen e komitetit ndërministror të politikave të sigurimit kombëtar, tregojnë për një rritje të mbështetjes së ekonomisë në përgjithësi. Sipas Canit, duke u bazuar në zhvillimet e verifikuara gjatë këtij nëntëmujori, si dhe në zhvillimet aktuale në likuiditetin e sistemit bankar, mund të arrihet në përfundimin se zhvillimet monetare gjatë vitit 2003 do të jenë një ndihmë më shumë në përforcimin e ekuilibrit të përgjithshëm makroekonomik të vendit. Nga ana tjetër, zhvillimet në sektorin e jashtëm të ekonomisë flasin për një rritje të mëtejshme të aktivitetit të tregtisë së jashtme, ku zhvillimet më pozitive i përkasin rritjes së eksporteve dhe dërgesave nga emigrantët, shprehet ai. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ekonomisë i janë dhënë 63.8 miliardë lekë kredi e re, ose 44 për qind më shumë se gjatë së njëjtës periudhë të vitit të kaluar. Sipas Bankës së Shqipërisë, nga të dhënat e raportuara nga vetë bizneset që janë kredituar nëpërmjet sistemit bankar, 34 për qind e kredisë është dhënë për financimin e aktivitetit tregtar, 17 për qind për industrinë përpunuese dhe 12 për qind për financimin e blerjeve të pasurive të patundshme. Me interes po shihet dhe rritja e financimit me kredi bankare, edhe pse jo në nivele të konsiderueshme, për sektorë të tillë si bujqësia, peshkimi, transporti, shërbimet etj., citohet në raportin e fundit të Bankës së Shqipërisë për vlerësimin e ekonomisë gjatë tremujorit të tretë të këtij viti. 

Normat e interesit
Sipas guvernatorit Cani, politika monetare e vitit 2003 ka vazhduar të jetë e kujdesshme me tendenca zbutjeje. Kjo është pasqyruar në uljen e normave të interesit tri herë gjatë këtij viti. Duke ndjekur në vazhdimësi ecurinë e inflacionit dhe treguesit e likuiditetit të sistemit bankar, Banka e Shqipërisë ka ulur me 1.5 pikë për qind në total normën e marrëveshjeve të riblerjes (REPO) gjatë vitit 2003, duke e çuar atë në fund të muajit tetor në nivel të njëjtë me nivelin e parakrizës së likuiditetit të vitit të kaluar. Sistemi bankar ka reaguar menjëherë pas këtij vendimi të Bankës së Shqipërisë duke ulur normat e interesit të pranimit të depozitave, të bonove të thesarit dhe të transaksioneve në tregun ndërbankar. Ky reagim i sistemit bankar në uljen e normës së interesit ka sjellë një tejkalim në uljen e normës bazë të interesit në afatin e maturimit tremujor si për depozitat, ashtu dhe për bonot e thesarit. Një gjë e tillë, sipas Canit, ka ndikuar në uljen e normave reale të interesit gjatë vitit 2003. Gjithsesi, ato kanë mbetur pozitive në sajë të ruajtjes së normës së inflacionit brenda objektivit të Bankës së Shqipërisë në gjashtë muajt e fundit.

----------


## ganoid

Shtator, rritet eksporti dhe importi

Gjatë këtij muaji vihet re që eksportet kanë dominuar në grupin Tekstile dhe këpucë, gjë që konfirmon faktin se ndërmarrjet tekstile dhe të lëkurë-këpucëve janë mbizotëruese në vendin tonë






Orieta Zhupa  /  Data (05-12-2003)


Gjatë muajit shtator është vërejtur një rritje e eksporteve dhe importeve në krahasim me një muaj më parë. Sipas raportit të INSTAT-it eksportet janë rritur me 93.5 për qind dhe importet me 14 për qind krahasuar me një muaj më parë. Kështu eksportet për këtë muaj kanë qenë në vlerën e 4.771 milionë lekë, ndërsa importet 19 milionë lekë. Deficiti tregtar gjatë këtë muaji është 14435 milionë lekë, duke shënuar një rritje 0.4 për qind ndaj muajit të kaluar. Tregtia me vendet e Bashkimit Europian zuri 71.9 për qind. Partnerët kryesorë tregtarë edhe gjatë këtij muaji ishin Italia dhe Greqia. Duke krahasuar të dhënat e këtij muaji me të një muaji më parë për disa nga shtetet dhe grupmallrat më kryesore shohim se: eksporti i grupit Prodhime druri dhe letre u rrit 1.2 herë, Tekstile dhe këpucë u rrit 1.1 herë, Ushqime, pije, duhan u rrit 57%, ndërsa grupi Produkte kimike dhe plastike u ul me 20.5 për qind. Edhe këtë muaj ka dominuar grupi Tekstile dhe këpucë. Kjo situatë konfirmon edhe njëherë faktin se ndërmarrjet me aktivitetin ekonomik të industrisë tekstile dhe lëkurë-këpucëve janë mbizotëruese në vendin tonë.
Nga ana tjetër vërhet se importi nga Franca, Gjermania, Britania, Italia, Greqia etj. u rrit, kurse nga Belgjika, Kroacia, Polonia, Holanda, Hungaria etj. u ul. 
Gjatë këtij muaji eksporti me Italinë ishte 75.4 për qind dhe importi 29.6 për qind. Kurse me Greqinë eksporti ishte 12.9 për qind dhe importi 21.2 për qind.

----------

